# Winterized The Rqs...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, I have drydocked the Nimitz class RQS this past weekend... run the pink stuff through, filled the traps. Emptied out the fridge, cleaned out the pantry. Washed all the silverware and bagged them up clean, and cleaned out the storage areas (to keep the musties out). So now, she sleeps.

Now, I get to tackle all the mods I have been documenting over the camping months!

1. Running a dedicated power line from a converter, hooked to the batteries. Will mount it near the bulkhead of the master bedroom kick panel.

2. Replace the stereo with a better, XM equiped stereo, and run some outside speakers.

3. Replace all the exterior clearance lights with good quality LED lights, and replace the tail/turn signals with LEDs

4. Anti backflow thingy on the shower line to prevent those cold blasts between the Navy shower washdowns

5. Attempt to create a "pass through" for the entertainment center- so the TV can be shown in the camper, and at night swivel it around so it is facing into the bedroom. (This maybe tougher than I thought, as there is a stud in the middle of the back wall....will have to create a header, and then frame around it so the wall is still structurally strong for the roof).....

*168 days till dewinterization day!*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Before I left Normandy last weekend at Normandy I drained the water heater,blew out the lines and drove home with the faucets open and lowpoint drains opened up. Thats all I'm doing for now until after turkey day. Then I'll put it to bed for the winter.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We tried one last camping trip to Normandy...The reservationist laughed at me, unless I was looking to book for the fall of 2010.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The trick to Normandy is to call several times. I no problem booking Columbus day and Halloween 2 just took a couple of calls each. I lost out on Columbus day had to give the site away becuase the bride was in the hospital. I always call starting two weeks before and have never not gotten a good site.

Hope to see you guys next year.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let me know what you do with those LED brake lights, thats another one I want to tackle. They are so much brighter. 
Also tell me about the back flow preventer thing for the shower. I hate the cold trickle in the shower....Please tell me how to fix that....


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Please pass on all info on the LED lights. That is something I want to move forward with, too. Let me know where you bought the lights and also how difficult to replace.

Thanks,

Azthroop


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What? No fireplace mod? It is all the rage in the PNW.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I am an XM radio fan also. Just got my 286FK this year and hooked my Skyfi3 home kit up in the trailer. I can get reception through roof without running the antenna to the outside (I had to experiment alot to find a spot). I plug line-out from the home kit cradle to the mini-plug aux jack on the radio in my Outback. I also have a car kit in my truck, so I can get XM in my house, Truck, and Outback with only 1 radio, (and only 1 yearly charge).


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

RWRiley said:


> I am an XM radio fan also. Just got my 286FK this year and hooked my Skyfi3 home kit up in the trailer. I can get reception through roof without running the antenna to the outside (I had to experiment alot to find a spot). I plug line-out from the home kit cradle to the mini-plug aux jack on the radio in my Outback. I also have a car kit in my truck, so I can get XM in my house, Truck, and Outback with only 1 radio, (and only 1 yearly charge).


This is what I was hoping to do as well, except I have the first generation XM (2003)... And the only way to get the signal to the radio is through the cassette tape adapter- and I dont know if they are still available. The newer XM radios have the cradle with the FM modulator, just tune in to 88.5 and it picks up the XM signal. Maybe I'll have to upgrade!


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

All kinds of XM gear (both new and old style) at http://www.xm-radio-satellite.com/


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Correction - the link is: http://www.xm-radio-satellite.com

Sorry about that. They do have the cassette listed for $1.99 !

Rich


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> 4. Anti backflow thingy on the shower line to prevent those cold blasts between the Navy shower washdowns


Hi Kevin,

What is this backflow thingy? This is definintely something I would like to do as well. Though I will miss the scream from the guests when they get hit by the cold water!

DAN


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> 4. Anti backflow thingy on the shower line to prevent those cold blasts between the Navy shower washdowns


Hi Kevin,

What is this backflow thingy? This is definintely something I would like to do as well. Though I will miss the scream from the guests when they get hit by the cold water!

DAN
[/quote]
I have not yet used our shower and know not what you speak of...what surprise awaits me?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I tried to locate the old thread, that addressed this issue- but cant seem to find it. It is a small "shotgun shell" sized device, that simply is installed along the hot water line. It basically keeps the pressure towards the shower head, as oppossed to allowing the water to slowly backflow towards the hot water heater. Pretty simple to install, just cut the line and push the cut line into each end of the device. There was some talk about the hot water heater already having an anti-backflow feature already installed, but by the cold water blast we always get- I suspect it's not the greatest.
I'll keep looking for the thread.........


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> I have not yet used our shower and know not what you speak of...what surprise awaits me?


There is a switch on the shower head that you can use to stop the flow of water while showering. This allows you to conserve water while you lather up, etc. When you go to turn the water back on to rinse, you don't get the nice warm water you thought would be there. Instead you get a nice burst of cold water for a few seconds before the warm water kicks in again.

DAN


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

The SharkBite brand are the easiest way to them. Just install them inline with the shower suppyline.

SharkBite #2008.

http://www.sharkbite.com/_images/pdfs/SB_Brochure.pdf


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

asplitsecond said:


> The SharkBite brand are the easiest way to them. Just install them inline with the shower suppyline.
> 
> SharkBite #2008.
> 
> http://www.sharkbite...SB_Brochure.pdf


Thats the thingy!

*Check Valves​*A general purpose, spring loaded check valve that can be installed on copper,​CTS CPVC and PEX. The SharkBite® check valve can be installed horizontally​or vertically and prevents the reverse flow of water in the supply line.​1/2" U2008 -​3/4" U2016 -​1" U2020 -


----------

